# Roommates...



## Kelsey Diane (Jul 27, 2010)

So I am moving in Boston in september for college and I will be living in an apartment with 3 other people. Two of my roommates are my current friends and the other i have never met. I am nervous about using the restroom with them around because..well.. it is loud and smelly. We also only have one bathroom so I don't want to be constantly hogging it (which I know I will). I am afraid to talk to them about my ibs because they are not the most mature people. I am also anxious because while 2 of my roomies and myself are girls, the other is a boy and having to talk to him about my issues is uncomfortable for me.I am afraid I won't be able to live happily and healthy in this environment-but I am sick of letting my ibs control every aspect of my life.Does anyone have any tips? Thanks!Kelsey <3


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes.. tell them the truth. Trying to live with people who are unaware of your needs is near impossible. AND may actually cause more stress that will only lead to more symptoms. Expect maturity out of them and perhaps you will get it. Tell them point blank that you are sure they will understand how uncomfortable you are talking about this but... you only thought it fair that they were aware: That you have a chronic stomach ailment and obviously may need the restroom urgently on occasion. Do not go into any details you are uncomfortable with.If you do not get a mature response..... and/or they start acting immaturely about it.... just stare at them. That will usually stop the immaturity.Wish you all the best with your studies!PS At some point, if you get time... Get to the Museum of Science in Boston! Awesome place!


----------



## KevronRunningFromTheRuns (Jul 26, 2012)

I would avoid mentioning anything specific to the guy if it will make you uncomfortable...chances are if you sat him down and went into detail, he would also feel very uncomfortable as well. As guys, we don't usually want to know much in the way regarding specifics of women's bathroom habits, and most women like to keep this private I think anyways. You should probably still mention something to him, like that you have a digestive problem, or sensitive stomach, but avoid any explicit details. Its not something you really need to give a big explanation of...and chances are he will be willing to respect your privacy. If you go into too much detail and make him uncomfortable though, you run the risk of being the butt of a bunch of jokes behind your back or just creating general awkwardness, especially if you don't know him very well yet. Sharing 1 bathroom though between four people is definitely going to be tough...IBS or not. Just try to use air freshener and candles and ventilation as much as you can for any odor...your roomies will appreciate it, especially if they go in right after you. I had a similar living situation once, at the time I was still in college, and between the four of us, all guys, the bathroom got really heavy use and seemed to be occupied ~50% of the times I wanted to use it, whether to get ready/shower, or because I had to go. Luckily it was an on-campus apartment though, so if the bathroom was occupied I could always use a different bathroom on campus if I really had to go urgently, and also, I was rarely home anyways due to my schedule. After that experience I decided t never share a bathroom again unless I really had to, and then only with one other person. It required too much coordination with my other roomies and in general was rather stressful. Good luck though...undergrad was a lot of fun overall.


----------

